# How many mice can I have in this cage?



## Kaelico (Sep 18, 2017)

I have a bin cage that I would like to house mice in but I'm not sure how many I can fit. They will be all female of course. The cage is 655 square inches and 4.5 cubic feet. Based on a different mouse care website, I had calculated that the maximum I could fit was 8, but I decided to stick with 5 to make clean up a little easier and so it would feel less crowded. Is that still too many? I attached a pic of the cage


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

The mouse cage calculators usually err on the side of giving way more space than is actually needed, so if it says 8 I would imagine around 10 would be a good number.

With only 5 you'll want to fill it with clutter so there's barely any empty/open space. As prey animals open spaces tend to make them nervous and they prefer small snug ones generally or lots of hiding places.

You could probably fit 5 happier in just one of those areas (except the cage) and them be happier honestly


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Exactly what Lilly said.
I only want to add that the amount of mice that can be in a cage also depends on group dynamics. A group with a proper hierachy can more easily have more mice than one where there are trouble makers.


----------

